# Pro Nuc?



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

gmcharlie said:


> They are super new, just shared with the public (patent rules) 2 weeks ago, Dadant, Bluesky and Mann Lake will handle them as well as Betterbee. They will be in the new catalog in Jan and set up in the computer by then. You guy are on top of the game!
> 
> As for sweating, that not an issue, and these have a lot more ventalation, as well as guides to keep frames from banging around and hurting queens. Yes it will Be Jan before any ship out to customers, but I will have them at the ABF conference and the AHPA.
> 
> ...


http://bee-pros.com/proNuc.php


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

I have picked up several to use and see how I like them...


----------



## mroark (Oct 2, 2012)

I got 1200 this spring. We got nucs in 550 of them. They are a bit top heavy and they are brittle. I hear that Charlie is reworking the plastic to make it more pliable and less brittle. Due to the top heavy nature, I havent used the intended bottle feeder fittings. I use a frame feeder.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

mroark said:


> I got 1200 this spring. We got nucs in 550 of them. They are a bit top heavy and they are brittle. I hear that Charlie is reworking the plastic to make it more pliable and less brittle. Due to the top heavy nature, I havent used the intended bottle feeder fittings. I use a frame feeder.


Brittle from sun exposure or cold or the property of the new plastic?
Besides the two issues you mention how about sweating, ventilation and the frame rests?


----------



## Storm (Apr 6, 2017)

Here is another question - the product indicates that the one side can be used to feed with a 1 gallon feed container. Any anyone who has used to product point me to the 1 gallon container that fits best into the slot? Thank you.


----------



## AuDGuy (May 15, 2019)

My local bee supplier uses these jugs on his pro nuc boxes.
https://glorybee.com/plastic-barrel...yput38I-G7oePQergpHDdhBx2TP9jK7xoChbAQAvD_BwE


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I’ve been using the ProNuc for a couple of months now. I’m liking them. Even though they feel top heavy, they withstood 50 mph winds back in April with the feed cans on top. I was very surprised the feed cans didn’t blow off. I’m using these feed cans. https://feedcans.com/


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I ordered four and one was like this upon unpacking. So until the manufacturer makes them of a more flexible plastic, I would call them worthless. The supplier did give a refund. I overwinter in five frame nucs and would think that wood makes for a more comfey winter abode.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

odfrank said:


> until the manufacturer makes them of a more flexible plastic


Seems that several people are reporting this same issue. That's really too bad. I suspect that most beekeepers were expecting a MUCH more robust product. If they can't handle their first trip in a shipping box, then what are the chances they will survive a beekeeping environment. 

Hopefully, the manufacturer has a plan to fix this issue.


----------



## RBRamsey (Mar 1, 2015)

That looks just like the one I got.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I got 10 and they have been useful, mainly temporary nucs, to transport frames with cells between yards, and as a quiet box during inspections.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I've handled a lot them this spring. (not thousands or hundreds, definitely dozens)They are a bit tippy-feeling when loading, but with a full complement of frames, they get more stable. My biggest beef is that the entrance door can sag close, the bees can still manage to get out through a somewhat diminished door, but still. The snap-on lid can mash bees, and I think the snapping contraption could be better if beefed up. It's too easy for the lid to twist enough so that it loses it's grip. Not while it's just sitting there, but in the moving and lifting that occurs when loading these boxes into cars and trucks. I like them better for bees than the Jester boxes. It makes me nuts that J-boxes collect so much condensation in the corrugations, even when stored under cover. it gushes out whenever the box is tipped up. These ne boxes don't do that. I like wood or styrofoam nuc boxes better, though. JMO.

Nancy


----------



## dwp (Apr 19, 2016)

I've killed several swarms I shook into them. Take care to notice how you put the top on - one direction allows for more ventilation and one direction does not. These can heat up very quickly if left in the sun and cook your bees. They have a dark body and somewhat transparent top... sort of like a solar wax melter. My experience is that they can get hot enough to kill bees even in mid 70's. BE CAREFUL IN THE HEAT WITH THESE.


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

side doors get very flimsy after a few day out. Sides are pretty flimsy, were going back to jesters.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

AuDGuy said:


> My local bee supplier uses these jugs on his pro nuc boxes.
> https://glorybee.com/plastic-barrel...yput38I-G7oePQergpHDdhBx2TP9jK7xoChbAQAvD_BwE


So when the sun hits the black plastic the liquid inside expands and runs into the hive??? That will cause issues.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

dwp said:


> I've killed several swarms I shook into them. Take care to notice how you put the top on - one direction allows for more ventilation and one direction does not. These can heat up very quickly if left in the sun and cook your bees. They have a dark body and somewhat transparent top... sort of like a solar wax melter. My experience is that they can get hot enough to kill bees even in mid 70's. BE CAREFUL IN THE HEAT WITH THESE.



I agree 100%.


----------



## Baybak17 (Jan 28, 2021)

Storm said:


> Here is another question - the product indicates that the one side can be used to feed with a 1 gallon feed container. Any anyone who has used to product point me to the 1 gallon container that fits best into the slot? Thank you.


I think a 2 litre bottle is the biggest think it can take. But would probably tip nuc over.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

I lost every colony I put in one... they are a cool transport box, that's about it


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

These are an alternative to the cardboard nuc boxes for final destination use.
Don't try to compare to anything more durable, since it won't hold up to a permenant style box.
He is making improvements every year.
It's a great idea and getting better as real world use is giving him more and more feedback.

Aaron


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

AstroZomBEE said:


> These are an alternative to the cardboard nuc boxes for final destination use.
> Don't try to compare to anything more durable, since it won't hold up to a permenant style box.
> He is making improvements every year.
> It's a great idea and getting better as real world use is giving him more and more feedback.
> ...



I love them. So far, my customers have liked them also. Huge improvement over cardboard. Super easy to store. Minimal assembly. They transport great. Lids are secure. I kept bees in them all summer through 105F heat and even put a couple through winter (lows in the teens). Can feed with a gallon jug or plenty of room for 4 frames and an inside feeder. 

I think Charles has done a great job taking critism and feedback and adapting the design. The first generation cracked, he changed the plastic formula to be more flexible and less brittle.


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

Anyone near Ga want some let me know


----------

